# Final Year Project Help



## toad_frog09 (Aug 17, 2012)

The following thread was made because I needed some (read: huge) assistance in our final year project research. So apart from answering my queries, any sort of contribution, may it be name of other tech related forums or websites, notes or papers, or any sort of information you come across from the internet or your own work, in any way related to the project, are more than welcome. 

The project my group and I have decided to work upon is an “*Eye tracking device to control computer mouse*”. *This* is the paper that initiated our project. (Yes, we at our college do not innovate new projects, just copy someone else’s work with a few modification and hope to get good score in finals).

If you go through the paper, you’d see we are planning to use a Circle detection algorithm i.e. *Hough Transforms* (*This* might help) in MATLAB and detect the relative position of the cornea with respect to the initially calibrated center and use it to make appropriate mouse movements. Blah Blah.

I have very, very….very limited knowledge of MATLAB or Programming or how a computer works in that case and my group has to give a presentation about our research in a few days. I have read a few research papers, and the information I’ve come across is not sufficient from a presentation point of view. Here are my queries in the most layman language. (If you haven’t read the paper, try to catch along. If you have read the paper, please don’t laugh at my primate level intelligence).

1.	How do I make incoming video signals from Webcam work with MATLAB?
2.	How do I apply the algorithm on each frames of the video?
3.	How do I work with the square Grid to calibrate and calculate movement of cornea?
4.	How do I move the mouse? What program do I use?

So, it pretty much covers up my entire project, eh? Jokes apart, I’d be in utmost debt if good people at TDF can help me with my project.
Remember, any (by any I mean god-damn ANY) type of help is most welcomed.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 22, 2012)

92 Views and no replies?? Come onnnn?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

OT: webcam detect the cornea? that looks almost impossible unless you flash light directly into the eye or keep webcam hanging from your head a few centimeter from the eye.
toady project looks tough. why you picked it when you have no knowledge of MATLAB that also separating each frame and detect the position of eye relative to a certain point.
And you are almost asking about the whole project is short. Some of the experts can clear a few doubt but what you are asking means they themselve have to do some searching to get it right. Sorry as it may sound like a lecture but you'll have do the heavy lifting. We can just clear a few doubts or fix errors.
Good luck buddy


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for replying Sam.

Like I mentioned in the first post, the details I required regarding the project were only needed for the seminar. The actual eye tracking device will be made by us from market under guidance of experts. (Yeah, That's how things work in our college).
So after I had a word with my project guide, i came to realize that i did not need to explain the actual matlab source code(the circle detection stuff), but instead process involved in our eye tracking project. Seems like I was freaking out for no reason.
Nevertheless, I will be giving seminar on "Introduction to Eye Tracking". Here is the Word file of my project. The PowerPoint presentation will be uploaded aswell, in case any one needs it for reference.


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

Google is your friend


----------

